
Low-wage work is pervasive, there aren’t enough “good jobs” to go around - Avshalom
https://www.brookings.edu/blog/the-avenue/2019/11/21/low-wage-work-is-more-pervasive-than-you-think-and-there-arent-enough-good-jobs-to-go-around/
======
nine_zeros
I don't understand why they think more education (especially college loan debt
saddled ones) are the solution.

We need to accept that not everyone can be rich. Rich is relative and by
definition, for someone to be rich, others must be poor.

That said, the goal should be to provide enough opportunities for people to
chase high income opportunities, if they so wish. Will this eliminate poverty
100%? No. But will it give an escape route for those who so wish and can? Yes.

So whats the most childish way to find opportunities?

1\. Find economic production/service gaps in regional markets

2\. Find gaps in education/training that will fill that void

3\. Encourage people to get that training.

As an example, here is a playbook for an aspiring civic problem fixer.

1\. There is a gigantic need for RNs, plumbers, construction workers,
electricians and even doctors in many many many counties in almost all states.
Find the shortages in your counties and states. List them in a google doc.

2\. Find institutions, organizations, unions, high schools that can provide
such training. Write single pager documents on how these can be achieved by
anyone moving to those counties.

3\. Advertise and market these opportunities.

It's a slow process but this is hoe developing countries with limited
literacies got rich. There is no reason why this won't work in America.

Another thing that can be done is city, state, national lawmakers need to be
encouraged to reduce barriers.

1\. Better, cheaper day to day healthcare allows people to quit jobs and start
businesses

2\. With more production, prices need to go down. Allow them to. Let housing
prices come down. Let cost of education come down

3\. Let some wealth be transferred from rich to poor. There are far too many
kids of rich who can sustain an entire lifestyle of consumption with daddy's
money. That's not fair. Higher taxes on wealthy (progressive cap gains) would
fix this.

4\. People themselves need to accept that jobs won't "come" to you. You need
to go there. If that means living in shitty San Francisco, its up to you to
grab this. Make that extra 100k for a year and then start a business in your
home county.

Also, be willing to look for global jobs. There are many many jobs everywhere
in the world for the valient. Asking for jobs to cone to you without putting
in any work is not acceptable in today's world. I understand that family
circumstances might make it hard but you need to own it and figure it out.
Many people live non-ideal lives and come up with 2-3 year gameplans.

~~~
sixtypoundhound
I think we need to work with people to encourage more of the critical thinking
skills to create their own jobs. The average American is considerably less
creative than their forefathers were in being able to "figure out" sources of
opportunity in a tight labor market (NYC circa 1890's).

Part of a passion project I've been working on...
[https://highestpayinggigs.com/](https://highestpayinggigs.com/)

------
jdkdnfndnfjd
Back in the first half of the previous century it was insanely easy to make
good money. It’s because we made steel and manufactured everything in the
world. And because automation was highly limited and there was nowhere to
outsource to relatively speaking. It was a miracle. I’m not sure things will
ever be as good as that again.

But that era left people with this crazy entitlement as if it were normal for
things to be so good. Historically it is not normal I think.

When I look around I see a ton of stupid people but very few jobs that are
well suited to stupid people. Now it’s normal for stupid people to go to
college in a humanity and get a job in some kind of administrative role. It
seems like the world is being infected with stupid people. With welfare and
modern medicine and technology, the only thing that is required for genetic
proliferation is a pulse. I often feel uncomfortable about where all this is
headed. Especially because it seems like people who point out this “idiocracy
“ effect don’t ever seem to get any traction.

~~~
tapatio
I disagree. WW2 allowed us to become a powerhouse. We produced for the entire
world. Europe rebuilt and now we have actual competitors. It’s a race to the
bottom now.

